# Word for the day  gnarly



## Josiah (Feb 14, 2015)

*gnarly*



[*nahr*-lee] 
Spell Syllables



Examples
Word Origin

adjective, *gnarlier, **gnarliest.

*1.gnarled.

2._Slang. _distasteful; distressing; offensive; gross:_a comic noted for his gnarly humor.

I encountered the slang meaning used by Chris Hayes who does the hour slot on MSNBC just before Rachel Maddow._


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 14, 2015)

I think where I've heard it was a young guy saying 'gnarly, dude' in a negative way.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 14, 2015)

I have heard it used about trees! Old and gnarled, with lots of bumps, knots etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes, I've heard that one as well.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes, that's the primary meaning and in that sense I could use the word to describe several (most) parts of my body. It seems to me that Dickens might have used the word a lot, but then Dickens probably used every word in the English language a lot.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Yes, that's the primary meaning and in that sense I could use the word to describe several (most) parts of my body. It seems to me that Dickens might have used the word a lot, but then Dickens probably used every word in the English language a lot.



WHAT THE DICKENS!
This old saying does not come from the writer Charles Dickens (1812-1870). It is much older than him! It has been around since at least the 16th century. Originally 'Dickens' was another name for the Devil.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2015)

The oldest usage credited that I can find is 1773, but no sources are given.

I thought the word was late-20th century slang, aside from the arboreal usage.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2015)

In this song they pronounce it Nora Lee.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 16, 2015)

That all looks a bit 'Deliverance' to me Meanderer!


----------

